# ChickenForum Supporting Membership Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

​
In order to celebrate one year of ChickenForum, we will be giving away 12 premium memberships with decals.

*How to Enter*

This contest is open to everyone!

*Rules*

- To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of July 28th and we will draw names on July 29th.

We will draw 12 winning user names and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.

*That's it. Good luck!*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by July 28th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## LittleWings

Great give a way! Sign me up please.

Ken


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Sounds like fun, why not?


----------



## birmann

Sign me up too! Can't beat giveaways! Love this forum!


----------



## chicken_coop99

*Awsome*

Sweet enter me gotta love free stuff for your chickens


----------



## shanejill

Sounds like fun. We enjoy our chickens very much it's nice to have this forum to get tips and advice.


----------



## aacre

Happy first birthday to the Chicken Forum! Yay!


----------



## blblanchard

Great giveaway! Can't wait to hear who the lucky winners are!


----------



## hennypenny68

I'm in sign me up and Happy Birthday.....


----------



## rob

great idea


----------



## MatthewBK

Sign me up!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

*Giveaway*

Really, reeeeeaaaaly hope... I win along with other awesome chicken people!


----------



## Apyl

Sounds good!


----------



## Chicka-Js

I'm so excited !


----------



## Elfinworld

I want to enter the contest also, please!


----------



## Chippets

Happy Birthday! Glad I found my way here!


----------



## InnKeeper

Add my name to the list too


----------



## GenFoe

I already have a premium membership. Silly me! Scratch my entry.


----------



## apdeb

Annette de Bruycker


----------



## apdeb

Count us Barnies in


----------



## Jim

Happy 1yr! Count me in.


----------



## Andrew1343

Happy 1st Birthday to Chicken Forum
Sign me up for the contest
Thanks,


----------



## Kozykitten

Cool idea, enter me


----------



## camel934

Definitely sign me up! Sounds good to me!


----------



## wlnburg

Congrats on 1 Year.


----------



## chrelsey

Happy Birthday, Chicken Forum! You have kept my hubbie (Jim) entertained and informed for much of this past year!


----------



## CWC

=D its my 30th birthday today weeeeee


----------



## MysticMead

sign me up!


----------



## kazmac

Happy 1st Birthday I love giveaways . Please sign me too.


----------



## ladycat

Count me in.


----------



## Bird_slave

Happy Birthday to the forum.


----------



## klouden

Sounds like a great deal!!!! PS. WE GOT OUR FIRST EGG THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!! KLOUDEN


----------



## bcfox26

Lets celebrate! Happy birthday.


----------



## krs10

Would love premium membership to the chicken forum!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Way to go, Austin.
Count me in.


----------



## laughingllama75

Whoohoo! Sign me up!


----------



## jn4

Happy Birthday CF!


----------



## amberleighe

Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## Lindamoo

Pick Me! Pick Me!


----------



## Overeasy

Cluck cluck cluck.....


----------



## aviatrixflyer

*Count me in*

Thanks for the offer! Please include me.


----------



## asbrodsky

*Happy Birthday Chicken Forum!*

Congratulations! Now go shake those tail feathers!


----------



## lmbartosh

This is awesome! Great idea.


----------



## Hubbard25

Sign me up! Happy Birthday CF!


----------



## hillbilly61

Sign me up gotta love free stuff


----------



## mamacitalujan

Cool! I'd love to be entered.


----------



## DanielleBoland

Love this giveaway sign me up!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## barb-mck

Happy Birthday, love freebies, pls sign me up.....xxxxx


----------



## wendypc

Sounds great - enter me!


----------



## micochsl

New to chicken raising! Count us in too!


----------



## jchancegreen

Great forum by the way, I have learned a lot!... Sign me up please!!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Sign me up Austin!!


----------



## shantiquarian

Wonderful way to celebrate the anniversary.


----------



## Dianne88

Happy Birthday!! Sign me up for the give a way!!


----------



## ChickEnvy

*1 Yr Congrats!!*

 Congrats on 1 year!!! I just started my membership a month ago, so please upgrade me if I win!! So far I have enjoyed the posts and everyone is so helpful.


----------



## spots

*Sounds good*

Happy birthday


----------



## kschickygirl

sign me up too love my many chickens


----------



## MaransGuy

Sign me up! Thanks!!!! I love chickens!


----------



## majorchicken

I'll sign up too. Why not? Happy birthday Chicken Forum!


----------



## waterwelldude

Happy Launch day. I was kinda scared to post here, being a chicken my self. 
I over came my fear and here I am. 
TA DA!!!!!!


----------



## BigSte01

Many thanks for the competition. Please enter me for it. Thank you again. Hope I win....


----------



## cutesy

I would love to enter. I could always use a free membership where it involves my chickens and ducks. Thank you


----------



## creeperolie

Sign me up too! I love this forum and the giveaways are always good


----------



## mselainey

*I'm in*

Buck-bu-cluck....


----------



## BlueSkies305

Congratulations for one year!


----------



## Morliane

Sign me up too!!


----------



## Whittni

Sign me up please! Hopes are up!


----------



## krossway

Austin said:


> View attachment 10653​
> In order to celebrate one year of ChickenForum, we will be giving away 12
> We will draw 12 winning user names and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*


----------



## krossway

Hi ChickenForum,


Congrats on one year!! It's an awesome forum that I am glad to be a part of. I have learned a lot. I would be happy to join in, in your give-a-way. Please sign me up.


----------



## littlecityfarm

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Sign me up


----------



## ElderlyAcres

I'm in and Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## colingm

*I'll be into this one thanks*

*Happy 1st birthday Chook Forum*

Colin


----------



## nxb161

Congratz To Chicken Forum. It is so great to have chickens, and fun to see what size my young girl's eggs will be each day!


----------



## EdisNiksic

Would be nice to win.


----------



## NicsChickies

Austin said:


> View attachment 10653​In order to celebrate one year of ChickenForum, we will be giving away 12 premium memberships with decals.
> *How to Enter*
> This contest is open to everyone!
> *Rules*
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> *Details*
> The giveaway will close the night of July 28th and we will draw names on July 29th.
> We will draw 12 winning user names and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by July 28th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I'm entered now, right? I guess I need to "hang out" here even more.


----------



## shanedavis

That would look awesome on the fender of my lawn mower!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluerooster

A whole year!! Wow.  
Sign me up.


----------



## BikerChick

I know I don't visit this group often enough, but I really would like to win a membership.


----------



## Attila

Happy Birthday and please enter me in your contest.


----------



## thundercreek

Sounds fun


----------



## fortzehr

*Love the chicken forum!!*

I have got a lot of information from this app!! Thank you


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Happy Birthday Chicken Forum! I love this place. It's awesome.


----------



## Chick-in-Coop

*I had no idea!*

I didn't even know you could be a supporting member! I'm so glad you are having this contest, I may not have stumbled into the info myself. Win or no win, I'm putting this on my list come pay day! I love the perks if being a "Donating Member" on another board for the last 6 years, and I really am enjoying this forum as well, I'll for sure be sticking around! And I hope you guys reach more members like me who didn't know and hopefully they value the forum and choose to support it! I know how much work goes into running a public board, bravo!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Awesome sure do appreciate the sharing & advice I have received!


----------



## bobandtee

Very cool !!! Love this forum!!!


----------



## Happeesupermom

Oooh, I *LOVE* giveaways! THANKS so much for maintaining this Forum! I've been learning so much!


----------



## bkenright

Happy Anniversary! Please enter me into the giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## GrannySmith

I would love to enter!


----------



## cindlady2

Cool!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## old06

Please put me and my girl's in


----------



## Threechickens

I almost signed up for your membership, but seen if I do it will be a recurring charge every year. Why? You need to say this membership is life time and you will be charged every year for ever. Please change this and you can count me in. Charlie


----------



## fuzziebutt

Cluck, cluck, cluckkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## mstratton00

Sign me up, please.


----------



## vonlafin

Congratulation on your anniversary!!


----------



## McPhersonFarm

love the forum would love to be entered!


----------



## scosha

Fun fun sign me up


----------



## MamaHen

Happ birthday!


----------



## thepoleys

*Sign me up*

Sign me up please!

Joel


----------



## Maggizzle35

Sounds great! Count me in. Here is my hatch for July


----------



## Queenie

Count me in too! I love this forum and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## ThreeJ

Happy birthday Chicken Forum.... add me to the list.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

Happy Birthday Chicken Forum!!!!!! 

Sign me up for the give-away.


----------



## pupeyes72

*Membership give away*

I would love to win!


----------



## eryx

I wanna win and I LOVE my chickens !!!


----------



## mollys3

*Love Giveaways!*

Please enter me to win!


----------



## MaineChick

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy Birthday ChickenForum! Enter me please!


----------



## Lesley

*Great giveaway*

My flock and I would love a supporting membership! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sandra

Sing me up too! I love this forum!


----------



## Plates5

Happy Birthday to the ChikenForum!


----------



## JC17

Sign me up!


----------



## pfleming

Great deal sign me up


----------



## genemciver

*chicken forum*

i really enjoy reading your stuff


----------



## sscheffler

*Put me in too please*

Please put me in too for the drawing
thanks


----------



## JudyLandauer

Sign me up!


----------



## Sandycrkbtms

I would like to enter the contest.

Thanks

Clyde


----------



## deltadawn68

Yea!! Love your site, enter me too please!!!


----------



## 1tricky1

*Giveaway*

Pick me! pick me pick me Please!


----------



## barbheumann

*chicken forum*

Lovin' the chicken forum


----------



## surban

Sign me up!


----------



## GardenGateChickens

Balk, balk, count me in too!


----------



## dademoss

Sign me up for the Giveaway, Please!


----------



## DBOW0747

*I'd love to sign up!*

Thanks for the bumper sticker - I display it proudly.
We have been raising Rhode Island Red Hens for the past 2 1/2 years. They have slowed down laying eggs and we lost two to predators, but we love them and they are pets for us that are a lot of fun. They each have their own personalities and we enjoy babying them every day. Our next venture is to enlarge the coop and get some baby chicks to complete the total of 8 that we are allowed to have in our area.


----------



## Tony-O

Howdy y'all! Don't have time to get on here much lately. Guess I better enter while I still can.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

I'm in....SIGN me up!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

fuzziebutt said:


> Cluck, cluck, cluckkkkkkkk!!!!


Translated "Sign me up for another year"!!!


----------



## dsfarmgirl

Love to have another year!!


----------



## kaufranc

Put me in for another year!!!


----------



## mselainey

May I suggest a link in the original message, or someplace on the navigation bar to the info on memberships. I was surfing around the site, trying to find the info, and I might be blind or oblivious, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Jennibobs

HELLO!! xxx


----------



## poodlemom5

Count me in I have quail hope to have chickens


----------



## PRF_Stone

I Am ABSOLUTELY IN!!! LOVE THIS FORUM! GREAT INFORMATIONAL SOURCE!


----------



## lhalfcent

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennifer

Sign me up! I love this forum!!! Awesome


----------



## Bee

Present and accounted for!!


----------



## LadyLee

Sign Me Up Please :0) TYSVM


----------



## adorson

Me too!


----------



## nailladi

*Yea!! great deal!!*

Membership is bliss!! Thank you Austin!!


----------



## HerkNav

Thanks for bringing us the forum. I really enjoy the advice and seeing everyone else's flocks.


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Hi thanks for all your help enter me please and take down hybridheavan that was my old account


----------



## slatts

Happy birthday!


----------



## troyer

Nice! Good gift.


----------



## trey1432

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the forum and this contest!


----------



## oopsadaisys

Count me in! I have learned so much from everybody here! Happy b-day Chicken Forum. Gina


----------



## cammichigan22

I Would love you this Sign me up!!!


----------



## kjohnstone

me, me, me!!!


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev

Fingers crossed not won anything for awhile.


----------



## tspalding214

I want one


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Today's winners are:

kjohnstone
asbrodsky
troyer
Itsacutefuzzball
mselainey
sandra
fortzehr
Jim
Happeesupermom
cindlady2
BigSte01
mamacitalujan



If you are one of the winners you have 24 hours to contact me to claim your prize. 

Thanks!


----------

